# step warning buzzer



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

2002 Hymer 584. Anyone know anything about the warning buzzer fitted to warn when the step is out and the engine is running.For some reason the buzzer has stopped working and I have no idea as to where it is located to try and see if power is getting to it or not.Any clues????


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

*buzzer problems*

the buzzer should only come on if the step is down and you take the hand break off
my buzzer stopped working so i attacked the micro switch where the step goes in with lots of wd40
its easy to find ours is on the left hand side if you look under the steps when they are open you can't miss it
hope this helps
drew


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

THere is also an earth wire, I would clean up the connection.


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*HYMER STEP BUZZER*

On my 2002 hymer camp the buzzer was at the front inside the dash panel, on my 2005 hymer A class 544 classic it is in the rear control panel with rubbish sound levels.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

*buzzer*

Thanks to all for replies.Will check them out and hope for the best.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I had the same problem on my 2002 B574. 

Here are few things I found out. 

The buzzer should sound if the engine is started with the steps down. 

The buzzer itself is in the compartment with all the Hymer electronic gear. On my LHD model it is on the RHS facing forward by the passenger seat & under the window. 

The micro switch (that switches an earth to the buzzer) is pop riveted on to the plastic motor housing under the steps. 

My fault was that there was corrosion on the aluminum rivet which fixed the micro switch to the housing and also clamped the wire to it. 

I drilled out the rivet, cleaned off the corrosion, used a little petroleum jelly and bolted it all back on to the housing. 

Works fine now.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

The buzzer for the step warning is 'somewhere in the dashboard' under the speedo unit on my lefthand drive E-510 not in the electronics . . looks like different models/years - different location for the buzzer


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

On my 2000 B584 its in with the charging unit on the r/h side under the sliding tray. A little red buzzer, loud as sin. Boy do you know when you have left the step down.
Johnny F


----------



## 102829 (Feb 6, 2007)

Had this problem a while ago & repaired it quite simply. It has now recurred after a couple years and intend to investigate very soon. when I have time - next week - I will post further reply with details. Off to Crufts this W/E
John T


----------

